
New mandoc -mdoc -T markdown converter - zdw
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20170304230520
======
ksherlock
Interesting review of markup languages. I had to write some documentation a
couple weeks back and choose ReStructuredText, which I consider the best
option as it's easy enough to work with and generates decent enough HTML and
PDF (via XeTeX) output. I started in LaTeX but decided against it. HTML was
briefly considered but I don't want to spend all day futzing with tables (and
I wanted nice PDF output as well). Markdown is unsuitable. Just this morning I
wrote a man page with manioc. I don't think I could write a full manual that
way.

